# John Calvin On God's Power Over Creation



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 18, 2011)

Teaching a Bible study on Isaiah and we are in Isaiah 11 this week and in doing my study I found this fascinating quote from John Calvin concerning God's power to make the creation do whatever he wants. This is especially pertinent to the discussions in our circles over Genesis 1-11.



> True, the Lord did not need the assistance of the winds, for he might have done it by an immediate exertion of his power. But when he makes use of outward means, let us learn, first, that all creatures are ready to yield obedience to him; for though they have a natural course, yet they are in his power, so that he can direct their force and violence in whatever way he pleases. For instance, when a wind arises, its beginning proceeds from a natural cause, and each of the winds has its properties. The south wind is moist, and the north wind is cold, and completely similar are the effects which proceed from them; for the south wind moistens bodies, and the north wind dries them. By extraordinary miracles the Lord shows that he possesses an authority far above these natural causes, so that they are governed, not by nature, (that is, by that succession of events or chain of causes which irreligious men imagine to exist,) but by God alone.
> Secondly, he shows that he changes the nature and order of events whenever he pleases, that he may be acknowledged to be their only Lord; because such a change exhibits more clearly his authority and dominion. On this account Isaiah called it not simply the wind, but the wind of the Lord, that we may perceive that it is not directed or moved by chance, but by the power of the Lord.



Commentary on Isaiah - Volume 1 | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## dudley (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you Ben very interesting post.


----------

